# Redfish ties for this fall/winter ...



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

When we start getting into fall and winter, I switch over from tying primarily baitfish patterns for tarpon/snook, and start tying shrimpy/critter-looking patterns for redfish.

I like patterns that are easy and fast to tie ... these only take 2-3 min to produce.


Here is a simple tie using EP fiber for tail and hackle fiber for the body ....



In another color ....




The shrimp is tied on an extra long shanked hook, bent to a bendback, and with a little wire underneath.  Mono eyes, then wrapped with EP Wire Brush material.  I was going for a kinda DOA shrimp, but moving backwards .....




AP


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice AP!


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice looking flies. I like the simplicity.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

MD- is that a new recipe? I fish the lagoons, have you tried it there?


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

kicka$$ lookin fly too! [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

I've never seen a fly exactly like this, closest thing would be a slider i guess. Never fished the lagoon but it will be great for tailers, sinks slowly and hook point up.


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice Tie, MD! I also tie something similar with the deerhair head, only I use a rabbit strip for tail. Heard it called a "redfish slider", and yes, it catches the heck out of reds!

All these patterns are not original by any means, and it's easy to substitute materials to come up with your own version. Whatever works for you!


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

My three favorite Redfish Flies:










nice utility pattern



















I like this pattern when blind casting and covering a lot of water 




























My secret weapon for skinny water. This fly can be dropped on a fish in skinny skinny water without spooking them. They must think it is a tiny shrimp or sculpin. I tie them in size 10 and size 8 on Gamkatsu SL45s with mono weed guards.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

that last one is really cool pcf. could you share a recipe?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm really digging that first one myself.


----------

